# Rare cars???



## Warped9

I'm straying a bit from my regular haunts here, but I'm thinking of branching out.

Firstly, though, there are a couple of rare cars I'm hoping to find a decent scaled plastic kit of or, failing that, hopefully a decently scaled dies cast kit. So I'm hoping someone here might be able to help me and/or point me in the right direction.

Part of my interest in both of these cars is partially derived from my interest in the Saint from Leslie Charteris' books. In the books Charteris had Simon Templar driving a Furillac and a Hirondel, but I've since learned that these cars were complete fictions of Charteris' imagination. Now perusing hundreds of pictures in my mind's eye the car I think best epitomizes the Saint's ride as he is written in his original setting of the early 1930's in a *1929 Auburn Boattail Speedster*. Looking online there are dies cast and plastic model kits aplenty of the 1935-36 Auburn Speedster, but I haven't yet been able to find anything on the rarer 1929 Speedster which I happen to like the look of better.










The second Saint car is, of course, the distinctive Volvo P1800 coupe that Roger Moore drove in his 1960's television series. I know Revell Germany did make a number of 1/18 scale diecast model of this cool car (including a white one), but it has been long out of production and finding one is rare and a challenge. It's even harder to find a plastic model kit of the car. The only thing I came across were one or two rare vintage kits from the early '60s.










If anyone can help me in any way it will be greatly appreciated.

Anyone???


----------



## Ian Anderson

I have Never seen either one of these my self in Any scale of a Styrene kit, And I'VE LOOKED AS WELL, but good luck on your search anyway dude...Whow knows what well turn up for you here, People do real these post as well, Someone might know,..GIVE IT TIME...




*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Lindberg makes a '35 Auburn but not the '29, I'm still looking for a transkit.










Pyro also made the kit, you can still find either on EBay for under $50. The Volvo I don't think anything is close, I think the car I am remembering is actually a Saab Sonet.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yep thought that was good enough my self, But nope, he wonts the 29' For sure...THEY DON'T MAKE ONE,.....what the def between the two I wonder,..Besides the year only ?




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

No transkit that I could find either.

Ian, the difference between the '29 and '35 are more than could be listed, needless to say converting would be a PITA to be sure. It bugs me thought because the '29 WAS a sigificant car, just like the '37 Cord.


----------



## Warped9

Ian Anderson said:


> Yep thought that was good enough my self, But nope, he wants the 29' For sure...THEY DON'T MAKE ONE,.....what the def between the two I wonder,..Besides the year only ?
> 
> *Ian*


The '35-'37 Auburn Speedsters were actually more modern looking from a contemporary standpoint while the '29 was more classic looking. There were supposedly a lot of differences, but the body is the most obvious.


----------



## BronzeGiant

And most modelers will agree that while the Auburn and the Cord kits have been around forever variously released by Pyro, Lifelike and Lindberg....they both are HORRIBLE!! It's such a pity that Monogram didn't continue their line of classics to include:

1929 L-29 Cord
1936 Auburn Boat-tail Speedster
1930s Pierce Arrow
1930s Studebaker

and so many other classic cars.

Steve


----------

